# Rat bites me in my private part..no jokes!



## johnv713 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry if this offend anyone but my boy rat likes to bite me in my marble ;D I'm not kidding. Usually he doesn't bite me at all. When hes on my bet he always find my AHEM and take a good bite . It doesnt draw blood but it sure hurts. Does anyone know why he does that? I find this very odd


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Put some pants on...?


----------



## johnv713 (Dec 3, 2009)

My pant's on the ground LOL. Kidding aside I had on a short


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol  Well I don't think there's much you can do to discourage that particularly ( you could try the whole "eeping" in pain thing ) but I think the best option is to just not let them crawl up your shorts


----------



## johnv713 (Dec 3, 2009)

i just find it weird that they dont bite me anywhere but there..of all places why there


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

My Lemmi would only bite my feet... weird, but they are weird critters.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I had a rat bite my boyfriends also....Only thing she bit too. I think maybe they dont know what it is under there and want to find out? LOL


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

Honestly, I think they like "stinky" things... like feet and private parts. I know that Lemmi liked to cuddle on my privates a lot, especially if I hadn't showered that day or if I was sweaty. 

In my experience, rats are kinda like dogs... something that doesn't smell real pleasant to us smells *excellent* to them! 

Ps. I'm not saying you are unclean or anything, but private parts do have their own scent to them, especially after a day or so with no bathing. Or just in general, like human musk.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

This thread is making me laugh!!! This is to funny.


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

This thread is funny  We've noticed this about rats too. My boyfriend has the same issue, They just go right for them.


----------



## johnv713 (Dec 3, 2009)

yea they just hone in like heat seeking missiles at at will...no matter how much i shoo them away they always come back to the family jewel ;D


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Hahha, sounds like rats to me. Just shoo them or maybe eep in pain. Mine had an obsession for a few weeks with my feet, and it went away. Hope your rat gets over it XD

At least there's no blood being drawn.


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah, I think it just smells different than the rest of your skin.
One of my rats NEVER ever bites me, but every once in a while she nips at my feet. She even does that when they're not stinky. It just smells a little different than your arm, face, etc.

If it makes you feel any better... one of our rats did the same thing to my husband once, while he was in his boxers.  She's quick as a weasel that one!


----------



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Hehehe I guess I better warn my honey about that since we're planning on getting some ratties. He'd be horrified I'm sure if he got bit there


----------



## lee (Aug 3, 2009)

my rats love biting my toes when they're in socks. i usually just squeak and they stop but they forget come the next day. i will say one particularly fresh rat likes to cuddle up in my warm zone if my legs are spread!! boys will be boys i guess


----------



## MitchPal (Mar 2, 2010)

interesting topic.  I haven't had that happen with Mitch and my significant other but then again, I don't think Andy has ever let Sir Mitch get that close to his marbles. But I think I will share that with him. I do know he does like to nestle up in the warmth down there, though, I have caught him trying to bite through my pants to get in there... :-\


----------



## RatFunk (Mar 3, 2010)

Mine have yet to bite but they can and will crawl up my shorts whenever they get the chance; always got to keep an eye on em' haha


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

RickSuddes said:


> I would buy some Rataway Fragrance and spray your private parts that will stop the biting. Rataway Fragrance is safe arounf pets & children non- poisonous & non-toxic


This your own product or something :


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

I get that feeling.


----------



## RunkyAnimalRescue (Mar 24, 2010)

just move your rattie away when they come haha. my boyfriend has been bitten 'down there' a lot


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Invest in a jock strap


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

My boys love to curl up in my crotch. Sometimes the younger one digs and digs at my lap like he thinks he can get somewhere!  I thought it was really wierd at first, and I didn't let them do it. But I started to realize that they both love to be snuggled up in a tight spot, so it's just the best place to have them when I'm working on homework or something. Wierd, I know. But it's where they want to be and it doesn't bother me any. :


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

Hahahaha hilarious thread!!


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

noMoreFaith said:


> Hahahaha hilarious thread!!


Ditto! i second that!....kept myself amused by reading this thread lol. hopefully your ratties are just going thru a phase lol.


----------



## SushiDooshie (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm sorry but the first sentence had me rolling. Too bad though you can't staple your bottoms closed. Kidding


----------

